# Who's actually fighting



## redfang (Jun 4, 2003)

I've noticed that most of the MMA posts are simply to discuss the top fighters and events like Pride, UFC etc.  How many of us on MartialTalk are actually fighting MMA or at training to fight MMA?  I myself have been training MMA style for a little while now with the hopes of taking some amateur fights.  My training partners are further along than I, having some fights under their belts already. The head instructor at the school having quite a few.

So my questions are:

Who's fighting?

Where? (The amateur NHB events are sometimes hard to find in the midwest where I am.)

How are you training? What's working? What isn't?


----------



## chaosomega (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm training MMA style, and hope to compete after I get more experience under my belt. I'm in between schools right now, and I'm training with a freind with 8 years Goju-ryu karate, 4 years aikido. He's an excellent fighter, and I'm learning a lot from him. Soon I'll be taking muay thai classes, because my standup game needs work. But the MT will be supplemented with some submission wrestling on the side. I haven't had enough experience to tell you what works and does not work (aside from the obvious). Good luck!


----------



## redfang (Jun 5, 2003)

I guess I can answer my own questions to get things rolling.  I have a wrestling background and have trained in kenpo for a few years.  Recently, I've been adding shootfighting for the submissions and a lot of the groundwork (I've found wrestling counterintuitive in many ways for NHB events.)

Besides rolling (with striking) a couple times a week, I run about 4 x a week (both distance and wind sprints), lift for endurance and do bag work. 

In my training and in going to and watching amateur fights I've noticed that the most effective techniques are the simplest ones done well.  Quick committed takedowns, thrust kicks to the body and face, roundhouse kicks to the legs, arm bars, chokes.

Personally, I don't have aspirations beyond amateur fights just to have done it. I started too old and can't commit to training full time.  Even so, I'd rather hear about other's real experiences than the latest from Tank Abbot or Ken Shamrock, beyond what I can learn from them from observation.


----------



## J-kid (Jun 6, 2003)

I am and plan on doing it real soon maybe even this summer.


----------



## J-kid (Jun 6, 2003)

Read my profile for what skills i have.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jun 6, 2003)

I would if I was young enough  but I teach and train "heavily MMA influenced" and I  have 1 fighter coming up who was originally a Thai fighter that I'm teaching to mix it up and flow from art to art and I have 3 nephews coming up. 1 is off in college playing football at the University of San Diego but he remains committed and he's been my student since he was 15.

I can tell you that Ca. has a lot of fighting oppurtunity.
:asian:


----------



## redfang (Jun 6, 2003)

Yeah, from what I've seen there are a lot more fights scheduled out west.  In Cleveland there seem to be maybe 2 or three a year, then maybe one in Columbus, and a couple in western PA or MI.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redfang _
> *Yeah, from what I've seen there are a lot more fights scheduled out west.  In Cleveland there seem to be maybe 2 or three a year, then maybe one in Columbus, and a couple in western PA or MI. *



In the L.A. area your almost guaranteed to get a fight. I know that they've tried to hold regular fights weekly. Don't know if they were actually able to it though. 

I live 6 hours away but I have instructors down there so I'll find out sooner or later. Also King of the Cage is down there.

I think its the place to be when your ready for the exposure. I'll look into it and see what I hear.
:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Jun 8, 2003)

I have fought and will fight agian I am taking time to polish my skills right now.   I found the hardest thing about fighting is getting a fight making it to the fight without the fight closing down the promoters messing everything up, staying unhurt and keeping in fighting shape so you can take a fight on a week or two notice.


----------



## redfang (Jun 9, 2003)

JDenz, You're relatively close to me.  Where are most of the events happening near you?  Do you get any regular events in Buffalo?


----------



## redfang (Jun 9, 2003)

JDenz, You're relatively close to me.  Where are most of the events happening near you?  Do you get any regular events in Buffalo?


----------



## JDenz (Jun 9, 2003)

MMA is illegal in NY.   The closest place around here is Jersey.


----------



## ace (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *MMA is illegal in NY.   The closest place around here is Jersey. *



There  are  Under Ground Fights

Noooooooooo Not 6 feet Deepppppppppp


LoL


----------



## ace (Jun 13, 2003)

Jdenz hooked Me up & Lee Krol Worked My Corner=-)

I won By Submisson=-)


----------



## redfang (Jun 13, 2003)

What's the skill level like out there.  The last fight that you were in was it one the underground types?  Or did you go out of state?  Where I'm at there is a pretty large discrepancy in skill level.  A lot of wrestlers, a lot of ground and pound, and I don't see too much else.  At an amateur level, someone with solid basics in submission and a decent standing game can do pretty well.


----------



## ace (Jun 14, 2003)

There are not as many Submisson Guy's
But There are Tons Of Wrestlers,Boxers,Kick Boxers&
Judo.............. In B-LO (Buffalo)

There are BJJ Guy's in the Rochester,Saracus  area
That are Realyyyyyyy Good.

Buffalo Has some good Submisson Guy's But it's not as many
As the other Disaplines.


----------

